# Dell Multimedia keyboard not working...



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

Just got this, its a nice keyboard, but i cant get the media keys to work... it is a USB keyboard, it types fine... but the play button, stop button, mute button, volume, home key, my computer key, all that stuff doesnt work. the model number is SK8135 and it looks like this...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You installed the software for that keyboard, right?


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

it didnt come with any, and i cant seem to locate any on the internet...


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

I just plugged it into my dell laptop and it worked fine..... what could be causing it not to work on my dell desktop?


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

OK i figured it out, here's what the problem was if anyone has this problem in the future...

looking in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\HidServ\Parameters

I deleted the ServiceDll string (you might not have one) and manually created an EXPANDABLE string value called ServiceDll with the value %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll


----------



## talal (Oct 17, 2007)

AOA
today i bought a new enhanced multimedia keyboard and everything is working on it except the hot keys and that is the reason i bought this keyboard can you tell me what i can do i about it i tried the steps which you have posted before but i could not complete ie please help me


----------

